# FYI,,,, Maryland Approves AIRBOW too.



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know about you guys,,,,, but I NEED another 'toy'. ;>)
I just got this info in an Email,,,, figured that you guys might be interested?
2" groups at 50 yds,,, 450 fps??????????
As soon as Ohio says YES, I'm going shopping,,,, hope the price comes down 50% 
(BTW,,, I had surgery in both shoulders,,,, can't shoot compounds any more! Hurts to pull back my X-bow.)









Crosman Corporation 
For Immediate Release
Date: 2.15.17
Contact: Jason Reid
Email:[email protected]
*Maryland Approves The Benjamin Pioneer Airbow™ For Deer Hunting*
*(Bloomfield, NY) February 15, 2017-The Maryland Department of Natural Resources confirmed that the Benjamin Pioneer Airbow has been approved for use in the firearms season for whitetail and sitka deer. The Maryland firearms season typically runs for two weeks beginning the Saturday after Thanksgiving and for three days in January and will allow hunters to choose to hunt with an exciting new tool, the Benjamin Pioneer Airbow.

Maryland joins a growing list of states allowing for the use of the Airbow during their hunting seasons. Arizona, Missouri, Alabama, North Carolina, South Carolina, and Washington State allow big game animals to be legally taken with the Airbow. Feral hogs can be taken in Georgia, Florida and Texas while coyotes and other predators may be hunted with the Airbow in over 30 states. Florida, Georgia, and South Carolina allow the Airbow to be used for alligator hunting.

Crosman Corporation Communications Manager Jason Reid says, “We are very pleased to learn the state of Maryland has approved the Benjamin Pioneer Airbow for use in the general firearms season for big game like whitetail and sitka deer. The Airbow will provide expanded opportunities for hunters across the state to ethically harvest game this fall.”

The Pioneer Airbow is an all-new category of big game weapon featuring full length arrows and full weight broadheads, all driven by air. Based on Benjamin’s proven American-made PCP platform, the Pioneer can be cocked with two fingers (and decocked just as easily), and fires 8 shots in the same amount of time it takes to fire three from a crossbow, all at a blazing 450 FPS.

"The Maryland Department of Natural Resources is committed to the progressive and responsive management of our natural resources while staying current with the needs of our citizens and stakeholders. Permitting the use of compressed air devices, such as the Airbow, for hunting most of our game species, including deer during the firearm seasons, is one way we can stay true to this commitment."

The Pioneer Airbow enhances everything enthusiasts enjoy about archery hunting while making the sport safer and more accessible. “Crosman Corporation is actively working with states across the U.S. to educate them on the efficacy and safety advantages of the Airbow, and we look forward to more states expanding access to this revolutionary hybrid hunting weapon,” says Reid.

Hunters interested in learning more about the Airbow can go to www.benjaminairbows.com or by visiting your local to Cabela’s store to try the Airbow in-person in their shooting range. 

About:
The Crosman Corporation roots began with a simple, yet powerful, credo of quality and innovation. From its inception, Crosman’s principal products have served the shooting sports, primarily air guns and air gun ammunition. Today, Crosman has a diversified product lineup that includes Crosman, Benjamin, and Remington Air Guns as well as the CenterPoint Optics and Archery brands. Follow Crosman on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter. For more information contact Jason Reid at [email protected] or by calling 585 657-6161.*


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Being it only can be used in deer gun season in Maryland , you can get a couple nice rifles for the price of those air bows. $900. For the bow and another $100. For 6 arrows is way to pricey for the average guy, to many fine guns to buy for just gun season, if they opened it for archery it's still to pricey for me.. Jerry you buy one so I can try it ..


----------

